# Favorite creme Blushes!



## wquty77 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello Ladies, 

I'm new cosmetics, well, fairly new. I've been seriously investing for the past 6 to 7 months on great quality make-up and have been consistently getting more and more interested. I have found great foundations, powders, eyeshadows and the lot for myself. I've even begun to do make-up on friends. However, i can't really find a creme or gel blush that i like for myself or for my other dark skinned friends. I'm an NC50 in th center of my face in studio sculpt and studio fix, and an Nw 45 on the outer portion, in the same foundations. Moreover, most of my friends, or the people that i apply make-up for are around those shades as well and i just can't seem to find a company or a product that shows up on any of us. 

I really respect all of your opinions and would love to get some suggestions....
thanks.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 9, 2010)

Have you tried Ben Nye Creme Rouge (available as a wheel and in single pots)?
I am not a WOC, but I have seen some WOC using that.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm only NC40, but I have seen a lot of ladies that are NC40 and above raving about the new MAC cremeblend blushes (Lillyland Collection) in particular Florida and Optimistic Orange. Illamasqua also make really vibrant, gorgeous cream blushes. 

You should check out the Lillyland thread --> http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ussion-150536/

I think I remember seeing women post photos with the blushes on their cheeks and they really show up well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HTH!


----------



## AdrianUT (Feb 9, 2010)

Stila convertible color in Poppy.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 9, 2010)

I love NARS cactus flower, turkish red and montenegro. NARS has a cream to powder finish which I love!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 10, 2010)

Becca has great cream blushes.  I adore Dahlia.

BB's pot rouges are also nice.  Chocolate cherry should show up nicely.  I love Milk Chocolate for a nice neutral look.

Nars Goldmember is an excellent highlighter.

I recently bought a Kevyn Aucoin cream blush in Liquifuschia.  It's a lovely hot pink.

If you can find it, MAC's Just a Pinch gel blush from last year works well.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Have you tried Ben Nye Creme Rouge (available as a wheel and in single pots)?
I am not a WOC, but I have seen some WOC using that._

 
Agreed. the color Blush coral is BEAUTIFUL on brown girls.


----------



## Face2Mac (Feb 10, 2010)

NYX Creme blushes. $6 on cherryculture. The pigmentation and staying power is great. They are very creamy but won't come off oily. 
If you look at MAC Lillyland blushes here are the NYX dupes:
Florida is NYX Hot Pink, exact dupe, someone put it on YT. 
Optimistic Orange is NYX Orange
So Sweet is Glow

My favorite is NYX Diva (is a warm burgundy), Orange and Hot Pink. 
HTH


----------



## luxury (Feb 18, 2010)

i've never tried creme blushes but this post has me interested


----------



## wquty77 (Feb 19, 2010)

ok so i got some from ben nye!! Let me tell you, they are the bomb dot com. so richly pigmented and not overly sticky! i love to use the one in Coral and use my favorite blush for woc, Spiced Plum by l'oreal, over it. it creates just the most stunning cheek color. thanks so much for the suggestions... i think i'll try the nyx and bobbi brown ones next!


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 21, 2010)

I purchased all of the NYX cream blushes and I love all of them. Ben Nye is also another favorite. 

NYX swatches http://theglamshack.blogspot.com/search/label/NYX%20Blush%20Swatch


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 21, 2010)

Mac CCB in Crushed Bougainvillea!


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

I adore the revlon cream blushes. I also have NYX cream blushes which are very pigmented.


----------



## moondeva (Mar 3, 2010)

I have to step up and show some love for the discontinued(?) but still available (ebay, Amazon) L'Oreal HiP Blendable Blushing Creams. These much missed beauties are the best!

For reference I am a cooltoned milk chocolate wearing Sleek Natural Look Foundation in Sepia (equivalent to Revlon Colourstay Caramel or MAC NW43/45).

I have and love:
*Glorious* - similar to *MAC Raizin* but less red
*Elated* - similar to *MAC LoveCrush*
*Coquette* - Bright shocking pink in the pan but a pretty kiss of pink sunlight on the cheek.
*Thrilled* - Matte brick red. A beautiful colour! I tend to only use this in deep summer when my tone darkens a few shades to full Sleek Natural Foundation Hot Chocolate / MAC NW45. I may use this even less in future as I now use a higher strength sunscreen/block all year round. 

For you lovely warm toned ladies I highly recommend *Tickled*. It is a deep red-copper frost with subtle gold shimmer. I wish I could do it justice. Looks a delicious pink toned coral on me but I am not comfortable wearing coral on my skintone. 

These blushes seem drier than other cream blushes at first but keep using and the silky underlayer appears. The denser formulation aids lasting power and they are all SUPER pigmented so a little goes a long, long way.

I LOVE these beauties.


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am NC40-42 and I love NYX rouge creme blushes. I have Tea Rose and Glow and they show off nicely on me. They are buildable and very creamy, so you can either go for a subtle look or an obvious look. The brighter colours seem to be Red Cheek, Hot Pink and Orange, but as I said, they are buildable.


----------



## Morena.Doll (Mar 4, 2010)

I love NYX Cream Blushes!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 18, 2010)

infared by smashbox. u get a lotttt. its bright red too. i hope its not dcd but its one of the first cream blushes i ever got.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 18, 2010)

I loveeeeeee Lillyland blushes! Optimistic Orange & Joie de vivre! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't get enough of them!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nars Gueule de Nuit. Perfect everyday blush.


----------



## mufey (Mar 21, 2010)

My fave is the Becca Lip and Cheek Creme in Petal, pretty peachy pink shade - no greasy/sticky feel.


----------



## smashedseries (Mar 21, 2010)

=) I usually use the cream blushes from the Japanese brand Canmake because of how buildable it is. The texture of it is brilliant too


----------



## lojical1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I believe I am a NW45 ( actually wear coverfx in B25) and I am in LOOOOVE with Cactus Flower by NARS. I always get compliments when I wear it and it has such a beautiful gold shimmer to it. That and Taos, which is an orangy gold.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Nars Gueule de Nuit. Perfect everyday blush._

 
agreed!


----------



## tacobelle88 (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Morena.Doll* 

 
_I love NYX Cream Blushes!_

 
 agreed!


----------



## Momolovesmac (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm very in love with Mac Blushcreme in Lillicent, LadyBlush & Posey but its not available in my country.Is there any dupes for it?


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 20, 2010)

i am loving mac Joie de vivre
i get so many compliments on it whenever i wear it.

it blends like anything and gives a glow to cheeks.
i wish they would bring out more colors in this formula


----------



## Missjailor (Apr 20, 2010)

I looooove MAC Optimistic Orange from the Lilyland collection. If you've missed it, seems you can get the NYX Orange instead, and for less!

NC50 for reference


----------



## d00mkitty (Apr 24, 2010)

I like Illamasqua Dixie blush, Nars Cassandre, and MAC Cheery blushcreme (which they've discontinued. It's a really natural colour, although the texture isn't the best)


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jun 11, 2010)

I am a NW25 any suggestions if I should be taking Mac Blushcreme in Lillicent, Posey or Ladyblush?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 11, 2010)

NC50 here:

MAC Fancy Ray
BECCA Wild Orchid
BECCA Dahlia
BECCA Geranium
MAC Joie de Vivre - LOVE this!!
Topshop Crushed Berry


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Momolovesmac* 

 
_I am a NW25 any suggestions if I should be taking Mac Blushcreme in Lillicent, Posey or Ladyblush?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've not seen ladyblush but i love posey! lilicent is really pretty for like a glowy look with really almost no colour. Posey has more colour but is def gorgeous!


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks babe... I would love to get Lillicent & either Posey or Ladyblush... but those who offered cp from US are all ripping us who are living in Asia...


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't own any cream blushes but I am seeing a lot of goo reviews for NYX. I am going to give them a try since Cherry Culture has a 20% sale going on. Thanks ladies.


----------



## nongoma (Jun 30, 2010)

I know this isnt' a common one out there but for you US ladies, Graftobian does a great creme blush palette for $21.99. It comes with 5 very user friendly colours that will work on any woman of colour. I carry this one in my kit and I find it it very versatile. Highly pigmented and a little goes a long way. Definitely worth checking out if you want a bit of variety.


----------

